# FAST 102 - last piece of the puzzle



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For those of you that don't visit the "other" board. . . 

After 8 years of modding I'm reaching the end of the road in what I'm going to do power-wise. With money being tight it's taken that long to assemble and install all of the essential pieces (LTs, SS OTRCAI, injectors, cam, heads, exhaust, UD pulley, clutch, shifter, drive shaft, gears, stubs and now manifold/TB). After debating over the TB I decided to go with the Nick Williams 102. I really wanted a 96mm as I'm a bit apprehensive of too sensitive of a throttle but I guess I'll deal with it. Nobody really needs a 102mm TB until they get a lot more power than me.

I ported the manifold myself and prepped it for the injectors and MAP sensor. I'm going to be using BBK red billet rails seeing as I couldn't use the LS1 rail. They were the same price as a plain-Jane new LS2 rail and I actually like them better than the FAST. The BBK also comes with a crossover line and connects to the stock fuel line so I don't have to spend another $140 on those like with the FAST rails. I hope to finish up the project tomorrow. If it doesn't rain tuning (by me) will follow.

I have no idea why FAST makes their manifolds grey but I don't like it so mine is black.










Seeing as everyone says you can't use 42# green tops with a 102 so I painted mine red! Pretty clever huh?  (this is a joke)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just finished and took it for a very brief test drive. My fueling was off over 5% at WOT so I didn't want to bang on her too hard. There are some install notes tho.

I used the back location for the MAP sensor (instead of the front EGR point) for a cleaner install. Most of the installs I've seen use the front point which makes for a messier look IMHO plus requires extending the wires up to the front. There isn't a lot of room in the back tho and I had to slightly bend some lines to make enough room for the connector. The front point of the intake dips down lower than the LS6 intake and it hit the steam tube holding the front of the mani up. I gingerly hammered it bending it down in the right spot so the FAST would seat down all the way without hitting. Thankfully the crossover pipe isn't leaking from the abuse. The rest of the FAST install was pretty straight forward. It was the BBK fuel rails that took some modding.

I carefully read the BBK instructions and watched the video. On the underside of the rails it has stamped where to attach the mounting brackets for a LS1, LS2 or LS3. I put them in the LS1 location. They didn't really line up and after looking at it again I realized that the FAST is really a LS2 intake that you can use on the LS1. After moving the brackets to the LS2 position they lined up.

Next up was getting the brackets mounted. BBK gives you 2 thick and 2 thinner spacers that you use in combination to get the proper spacing for the bracket to manifold. The end of the bracket that mounts to the manifold is slotted to allow for adjustment for angle. The way they show you to mount the bracket on the rail was going to need both thick spacers, a thinner spacer plus a nut to make up the distance. With the longest bolts they give you there wasn't a lot of thread holding it.

The brackets come with a slight angle from straight. I put them in a vice and bent them the other way and then mounted them "upside down" which greatly lowered the distance to manifold and gave a better angle for the rail. Instead of the bracket being up high it was now close and I had to grind the end of the bracket so it cleared the mani runner that sticks up. With one thin spacer and short bolts it gave a much better angle and looked better too. 

The BBK crossover hose is rubber that you push onto hose barb fittings on the end of each rail. It went on so hard that neither my son nor I could get them on all the way. I took the assembly and put it in my oven at 170* for a while to soften the rubber and then I could push them on correctly. Being at the back on the mani it looks a lot better than the braided hose crossing the front with the FAST rails.

Pics below.

The brackets were bend just as slightly the other way. This is after my bending.










The slotted end of the bracket that attaches to the mani.










After grinding to make for enough clearance between the mani mounting point and runner.


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

nice , no maf ?


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

its kinda interesting that you're toward the end of where Im starting. Had my 04 since april, got the cats deleted and new mufflers, HP tuner, THe SVEDE , radius and strut bushings. Now trying to decide if im gonna pull the trigger on my weight reduction plans, or do a cam. Been reading your threads , like the cam you have looks like a good choice.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The first mod I did to my car was a GMM shifter 6 years ago. The next mods were LTs and I ordered HP Tuners with the idea I would learn to tune. I figured if someone else can learn it I can too. It ended up being one of the best ideas I had. In doing a REAL tune, even if it's MAF based, the starting point is getting your VE table done (MAFless). I disabled the MAF in software and physically took the MAF out and laid it on a bench in the garage. After I got it tuned I like it so much (SD or speed density tune) that I never put it back on. With all of the different mods I've done over the last 6 years the ability to log and tune has been invaluable not to mention with product development! 

PS, this car is a true luxury GT car. Weight reduction makes it an empty can. Do the cam. After headers it's the best bang for the buck you can do. I picked up 60 RWHP just adding a cam on top of what my headers got me after retuning.


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

Svede have you had any issues with your SLP UD pulley? I hear mixed reports. Also, what do you think it gained you?

Agree with the 102mm TB but it sure looks super nice once it is coupled to the fast intake. :cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No, no issues and it's been on for 5 years. I bought it used too so I have no idea even how old it is.


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

So headers next then cam. Ok , yea the HP was a great addition , I was reading an HP post on the other forum when u were having beta troubles, I laughed when B*** from HP said u should have saw the pop up, Ive seen that thing a ton and never read it and I guarantee he doesnt read the pop ups when he uses his computer, most computer people ignore them. 
Im definitely gonna go the intake route. some day. This post has been great.

The weight reduction is gonna be body parts, not comfort areas except for the back seats. Im getting into carbon fiber so we'll see how it goes. Keep it up Jerry , It's inspiring.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

New pictures of the final setup and video of the Nick Williams TB screaming thru the IAC after a cold startup. The vid is about a minute after and you can hear the screaming subside as the IAC closes. . .


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice, Jerry! It's going to be slow going for me too. Had the car two years and the mods are as in the sig. Just going to make an N/A modest monster. And may take another 2-3 years to finish it up with saving and paying cash.


----------

